# Shoes



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Any suggestions what shoes are best for a long day of fishing offshore?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

sperry makes a shoe similar to a tennis shoe but with add stuff in it for vibration I got a pair last year at the boat show work great just cant remeber the name I will try to post it on here later


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sperry Billfishers for me. Been wearing them for about 15 years now offshore. Each to they own, I just like those. Comfort and some protection from toothies.......


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/19/2010)*Sperry Billfishers for me. Been wearing them for about 15 years now offshore. Each to they own, I just like those. Comfort and some protection from toothies.......


Break down and buy you another pair Wade, after 15 years Im sure there wore out.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (2/19/2010)*Sperry Billfishers for me. Been wearing them for about 15 years now offshore. Each to they own, I just like those. Comfort and some protection from toothies.......
> ...


Hell, I just got em' trained to put themselves away at night....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Sperry Topsiders...not only for fishing but they are just all around good comfortable shoes. I teach school and am on my feet most of the day and I wear them just about every day...have many pairs.


----------



## BGDmax03 (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.crocs.com/crocs-ace-boating/10376,default,pd.html?cgid=men-footwear



These get my vote...they aren't the best looking I know but they are tuff, don't stink, don't take forever to dry out, easy to get on/off, relatively inexpensive! Cant go wrong with em IMO!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Please get new shoes wade.... those smell awful... thanks


----------



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

always liked jogging shoes - lots of support and most have cushinging to smooth out the ride. I retire a pair to baot duty....


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

sperry for me and the crew, we all wear 'em. good all around shoes: dinner, lounging, vacation, etc. a pair for fishing and a pair for styling. I soak mine in a cleaner solution for a day after each trip and dry 'em and they ready for some more.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Scott flip flops are pretty good too. they have white soles and lifetime warranties.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

My personal favorite is barefoot on the boat, but if i have to wear something it would be my reef sandles or my sperry topsiders


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

There are several brands of shoes that are comfortable. Crocs being one, but beware your foot will slide around alot when they are wet. Sperry, Cabelas, and Bass Pro all make similar shoes for boating. My suggestion is too use shoes that are lace free. No matter how good the shoe be prepared to change them out every year. All shoes loose there grip overtime. The offshore environment is harsh on shoes all the way around. No matter what the brand and the price, none are made to last. When you knees and back begin to ache, the shoes are worn out. Shoes should be change out regularly. 

My vote is for the Cabelas Guidewear lace free. Affortable and lots of grip. Use them for a year offshore, and them wear them for mowing the grass when they begin to lose their grip. 

Always have an extra old pair on board. It sucks when you have a shoe fail and you offshore trip just started.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Do any of yall wear the white deckhand-style boots? I was wondering if they would be worth a shot, or if my feet would sweat off during the summer.

Bob


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have worn Topsiders for more than 40 years. The last 20 if have worn their shoe built in cooperation w/ New Balance. I provides the grip of a Sperry with the comfort and support of a running shoe. Last year they came out with the Men's ASV Athletic Shoe that was built in cooperation of either Saucony or ASICS. They are great for my overweight middle aged body that is facing a knee replacement! Sperry's Amphibious Lace built w/ Saucony looks a good choice too that is not as pricey.

I think sandals don't mix w/ offshore fishing, but certainly understand their popularity. The Sperry Men's Santa Cruz, two straps are what I would recommend over the various thong sandals.

Bellafishing, buy the boots and let me know. I would like a pair for Spring and Fall. I hate cold wet feet!


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

I have some Rugged Shark boots and boat shoes. The boots are fantastic. They are the big white ones. Insulated, non-marking, and comfortable. However, you do not want to wear them if it's warm outside. 

The shoes are horrible. Non-marking soles but slipped and busted my ass first day. No traction if the deck is wet. I guess they call them deck shoes because they will put you on the deck asap. I like my flippy-floppies but they don't give enough support.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bellafishing (2/26/2010)*Do any of yall wear the white deckhand-style boots? I was wondering if they would be worth a shot, or if my feet would sweat off during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




Too hot for me in the summer/fall. I wear them in the winter and spring although. I wear topsiders in the summer. I dunk them in the cooler then slap em' on.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

X2 CapeHorn 24, nothing like being barefoot, but I have paid the man for it, also love my topsiders.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Xtra tuff alaskan sneakers for the summer and full boots for the winter.



No bare feet for me. Seen it go wrong too many times. I wish I had a picture of the deacon blues mate Winslow from the big rock a few years ago. Had a little dolphin flopping on deck and he got a 12/0 that went into the bottom of his foot and came out the top. 



Michael and a few of the boys carried him off at the end of the day and sent him to the ER.



No thanks.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

I like barefoot, but i dont like bleeding all over a boat. ect. so i am shopping for something that will work this summer. I have been wearing the wading boots from bass pro(20$) this winter and they work great.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">I first wore Teva?s many years ago, and I swore by them. However, I got a pair that were rugged and comfortable but they left black marks on the boat which were terrible to clean up. Also,my wife?s Teva'sshoes fell apart a year or so ago, albeit after several years of use. After a long series of discussions with a woman representative, whose name I cannot remember, we got Toachi?s for me and her. Mine did not last but she had not worn out one of her previous Teva shoes and so she has yet to wear her Toachi?s. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Meanwhile I bought a pair of Sperry?s but they did not last either.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Here is what I need:<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"><o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraph><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: #1f497d; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">A shoe which will not mark a boat deck.<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraph><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: #1f497d; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Comfortable all day.<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraph><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: #1f497d; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Able to be wet many times a day.<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraph><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: #1f497d; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Sturdy enough for support on a pitching boat.<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraph><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; COLOR: #1f497d; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">Will last at least a year.<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d">I would be very pleased to be a confirmed Teva customer once again. They say they have solved their problem with the Toachi's. I hope so.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="COLOR: #1f497d"><o></o>


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

A little common sense here folks....A leather boat shoe, ie sperrys, getting wet several times a day and drying out as muchis not gonna last a year..... a deck/boat shoe is gonna slide if you step in oil or blood or slime......they are not a magical thing...you hafta be careful......Crocks are not allowed on my boat cuz when they wear on the bottom, you'l bust yer azz, plus they hold dirt and grime in the pores of the rubber.....Sperry makes a good quality shoe as does Rugged Shark....I see some fishermen wearing New Balance.....I have no experience with them......Cabelas has a shoe available.....I go thru 2-3 pairs of boat shoes/deck shoes a year......I use the sperry flip flops........the leather wears out quickly but they don't get stinky like alotta shoes/flipflops do.......The leather doesn't seem to hold the odors that some of the neopreme/rubber shoes do.....YMMV....Good luck in finding something that works for you.....

George


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

When it is cold I wear an old pair of Sperry Topsiders. When it is warm I wear Pelagic filp flops, the material they use to make the top of the sole does not get slick when wet and do not mark up the boat.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *BGDmax03 (2/19/2010)*http://www.crocs.com/crocs-ace-boating/10376,default,pd.html?cgid=men-footwear
> 
> 
> 
> These get my vote...they aren't the best looking I know but they are tuff, don't stink, don't take forever to dry out, easy to get on/off, relatively inexpensive! Cant go wrong with em IMO!




and they float !


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *BGDmax03 (2/19/2010)*http://www.crocs.com/crocs-ace-boating/10376,default,pd.html?cgid=men-footwear
> 
> 
> 
> These get my vote...they aren't the best looking I know but they are tuff, don't stink, don't take forever to dry out, easy to get on/off, relatively inexpensive! Cant go wrong with em IMO!




I agree 100%. Only one problem... they can get hot. Great traction and non marking. BTW... crocs have some awesome boots for winter fishing. Hell I'd wear Crocs underwear if they'd make it.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going with anything but barefoot..... I also don't skydive and do wear a helmet while operating a motorcycle.



I never felt an unruly King slice the end of my toe. I kept washing the boat down wandering where all the blood was coming from, then I looked at my toe. A surgeon could not have cut it any better.


----------

